# Powelson wildlife area info



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Have been thinking of maybe hitting powelson this year one day next week,I have not hunted there in about 4 years,the state was starting to put a major road or highway through there at the time, my question is has much changed there since than? I always enjoyed hunting there the years i did go,plenty of deer and some decent bucks, just hoping the new road or whatever they put though didnt change things alot. Any info is appreciated


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

When the road 1st opened - it looked like the killing zone for a few weeks. I was driving it every day. The number of dead dear was unreal. If I remember right, it opened about the time of the rut. I counted 20 dead ***** within 100 yards one day.

Don't hunt, but do know it gets a lot of pressure - the road had to have some impact - but it really cuts along the eastern edge, most of the area is still east of the road.

- I live 5 minutes from it -


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

headed down in the morning to scout it out,hate to go blind next week and not find a decent place to take a stand.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

The road pisses me off. There was no need for that road in my opinion. My husband was out there a few weeks ago and spotted one 8 point and one other that was a buck but not close enough to see how big a rack.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

the boys and I checked it out yesterday, spent several hours in two different places there, saw one deer a fair amount of sign, did notice they have improved the roads there, the big buck of the day was while scouting out aep property,he was seen with a doe, seen half a doz deer, only one buck.good luck and be safe everybody.


----------

